# Ajax - Apoel Nicosia



## BgFutbol (Dec 9, 2014)

Ajax - Apoel Nicosia will be the derby of the outsiders from group F. So far none of the teams managed to win a match in the groups. In the first match in Nicosia the match ended a draw, which is the only point Apoel has. Ajax is with 1 point more. Both teams will fight for the spot in Uefa Europa league. My prediction in which I dont believe so much is Apoel Nicosia to win. I jsut have to try with those odds.
@5.75 bet365


----------



## scommetix (Dec 12, 2014)

Lasse Schone scored a double. Ajax booked their place in the Europa League with a 4-0 win over APOEL Nicosia in Champions League Group F on Wednesday night.


----------



## Andy987 (May 18, 2015)

Your team prediction in which u don't believe so its fine or else you will find yourself in a great loss.


----------

